

Facebook CEO Mark ZuckerBerg's New $7 Million House [Images] - imleaked
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/05/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerbergs-new-7.html

======
pacomerh
If I could, i'd live in highly equipped bunker

------
vipivip
Nice, is it really worth $7 million though?

------
jasonmcalacanis
This is really dangerous stuff. Zuck already has a stalker who showed up on
his doorstep. Invading his privacy like this actually inspires the crazy folks
to invade a little more.

The state of tech journalism is just sad.

Wasting journalism resources that could go to covering innovation and
struggling founders given to gawking at manicured lawns.

kill yourself.

~~~
ceejayoz
> This is really dangerous stuff.

It looks like one photo off Google StreetView and the rest off the house's MLS
listing. It's all public info.

------
Nizumzen
Seems surprisingly modest.

5 bathrooms though? America makes me laugh. Apparently a house isn't worth
much over there unless you can take a dump in a different room everyday of the
week.

~~~
dkersten
I don't know, my little rented three bedroom house in a small midland Ireland
town has three bathrooms.

~~~
Nizumzen
You mean an actual bathroom or a room with a toilet and sink in? If it were
the latter I would understand but three rooms with an actual bath? In a three
bedroom house? That is absurd.

~~~
dkersten
One bathroom with a toilet, sink and bath/shower combo, one en-suite bathroom
with toilet, sink and shower and one toilet + sink. I guess the technical term
(as used by property people) is 2 1/2 bathrooms.

When I was young some friends of mine lived in a house where every bedroom (in
a 6 bedroom house) had an en-suite bathroom, plus one additional bathroom.
While I certainly don't expect every bedroom to have its own bathroom (or even
close to it, really), I don't think its strange for a large house to have
multiple bathrooms.

~~~
Nizumzen
Sure, if you have a stately home I could imagine the reason for it. No one
wants to walk for 10 minutes to go to the loo in the middle of the night. But
a normal 3 - 5 bedroom house does seem a bit ridiculous space wise. Especially
as (at least in the south east of England) land is the most expensive part of
a building. I could think of much, much, much better uses of the space for my
house rather than wasting tens of thousands of pounds worth of space (in land
and building fees) on bathrooms.

~~~
dkersten
Oh, I agree with you. I think the space could be better utilized in other
ways, but I also don't find it terribly strange when it is used for bathrooms.

(For the ten minute walk thing, you just need a tiny toilet+sink room, you
dont really need that many showers...)

------
grovulent
Well there goes the myth that he isn't into material things...

~~~
guynamedloren
Come on now, most people have a huge chunk of their net worth tied up into
their homes. He's worth billions (supposedly), so his $7 million house is
nothing compared to what he _could_ live in. Also, he's getting old so he
needs to stop sleeping on a matress on the floor of a rented apartment. Give
the guy a break :D

On the other hand, I reallllly don't see how that house is worth $7mm. It's
nice, but not _that_ nice...

